# Thoughts on the Gosford reptile expo?



## MineralMagic (May 22, 2016)

I went to the Gosford expo at Dwyer Hall and picked up two smooth pilbs, i was wondering what you guys picked up and your thoughts on the show? Personally, i feel like they could have picked a much larger location- the place was packed!


----------



## saximus (May 23, 2016)

MineralMagic said:


> ...the place was packed!


They always are. So you didn't end up getting yourself a python?


----------



## Sam123 (May 23, 2016)

MineralMagic said:


> I went to the Gosford expo at Dwyer Hall and picked up two smooth pilbs, i was wondering what you guys picked up and your thoughts on the show? Personally, i feel like they could have picked a much larger location- the place was packed!


Yea, I went along and compared to the Penrith expo it felt tiny! Not sure if the penrith expo is bigger than average or this one was smaller than average, either way they needed a bigger area. Lots of the time you were gridlocked for around 15 minutes at 1 stand...


----------



## jsmith (May 23, 2016)

i went to the one in adelaide and yes it was in a tiny location and made it hard to see everything. i think they need to evaluate where they hold them due to the amount of people who are just interested like kids etc. but geez you could pick up a bargin if you knew what you were after

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (May 24, 2016)

I don't know about the Gosford Expo but last year when we held our first Expo here in Port Macquarie it was very hard trying to pick what size venue would be best, if they went too big and did not sell all the tables it would look sparse and not well thought out, if they went too small the same result would occur, luckily the Venue they picked (Port Macquarie Panthers) worked out perfect and was well attended (as was this year) so maybe Gosford had the same problem. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## MineralMagic (May 31, 2016)

Unfortunatelly i didn't get a python, but may be getting one on my birthday instead. (8th August)


----------



## alichamp (Jun 2, 2016)

I went to the Gosford expo with my 9 yo daughter who is keen to get a snake in 9 months when we can get a licence. Our first visit to a reptile expo in NSW and it blew our minds!! It was a bit strange seeing so many animals out on display. Yes it was absolutely PACKED we were like sardines trying to get around. Having not been before I wasn't sure if it was larger than anticipated or usual turnout. By far it was packed with snakes, followed in numbers by geckos (which surprised me) then probably dragons.

Daughter really didn't like how crowded it was and we didn't get to see much because of the people (plus we weren't buying so didn't want to monopolise stands when others had genuine purpose ). But was great to see the breeders and their animals and to get a feel for an expo.

Absolute highlight was that we met Brad Walker - he spoke a lot to my daughter about his stimmies (that's the snake my daughter wants), gave her some great tips and signed her copy of _Breeding and Keeping Australian pythons_!! Great guy and it absolutely made my daughter's trip! She was well over the moon. 

She was also happy to see young stimmies for their size and get some of her questions answered.


----------

